# Polo 6r GTI - Black



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Picked it up on the 11th November, detailed the next day. Didn't have time to seal (Nanolex Professional Paint and Alloy Sealant) it but will be doing it after the winter months. Did manage to seal the glass with Gtechniq G1 which is excellent!

*VW Polo GTI 1.4
*- Black
- Xenons
- MFSW
- Winter Pack
- Sensor Pack
- Convenience Pack
- Climate Control
- RNS 510 with Bluetooth

*Before*

























*Snow Foamed*

























*Hand Washed*

































*Iron X'd | Clayed | Hand Washed | Dried*

























*Polished*


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

First day back at work after picking it up and detailing it


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Lovely ride

You need a new workplace though


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

A little video my girlfriends brother(13) made -


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning mate!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car - thanks for sharing! Shame about the workplace environment though!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I think you should buy a tractor next!!! Nice car and work :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Love the new shape Polo's! GTi Looks great!


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice car! Shame the cleanness didn't last long.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely - looks fab in black! :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very, very nice. I have the Polo SE but I would love the GTI! :argie:


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn I love the new Polo's, they are epic! :thumb:


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one, like the video, the soundtrack is cool too .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

nice car, thanks for the detail! but get an old piece of sh*t to drive about that farm with ! lol . and i would get some quick protection on it as well until you get a chance to do it properly .


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

I really really like the new polos. Is this the DSG gearbox thingy?


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Gti looks awesome mate


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks smart


----------



## stevey_cam (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice A1 in the background as well :thumb:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Normally just in the office at work but on the odd day i'll be out on farm and on the very odd ocassion i'll be in a field!



zepp85 said:


> nice car, thanks for the detail! but get an old piece of sh*t to drive about that farm with ! lol . and i would get some quick protection on it as well until you get a chance to do it properly .


What would you recomend for some quick protection as i don't have much time to properly seal it with the Nanolex and leave it to cure for 12 hours.



Emz_197 said:


> I really really like the new polos. Is this the DSG gearbox thingy?


Yeah it's the one with the DSG. 7 Speed, with paddle shifters which is good fun 



stevey_cam said:


> Nice A1 in the background as well :thumb:


Shame it's not as clean as my car


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice little vid :thumb:..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

Brilliant car, mate! I'd love to get one of these. 

I'd recommend Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical for some quick protection.


----------



## stevey_cam (Mar 8, 2011)

stuart.cameron said:


> Shame it's not as clean as my car


Just cause I was helping you. If I'd known you were going off roading I would have done mine instead :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work and what a lovely car!

I have an identical one, but with gloss black wheels in a few weeks, really looking forward to it!

What do you think of the 7 speed DSG box?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Auto Finesse Tough Coat is quite and easy to apply and buff and leaves a really slick surface so might be worth a shot until you have time to Nanolex? 

Nice car; I know what it's like living/working on the farm; everything gets so muddy so quickly!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Great work and what a lovely car!
> 
> I have an identical one, but with gloss black wheels in a few weeks, really looking forward to it!
> 
> What do you think of the 7 speed DSG box?


I really like the gearbox, it's really quick at changing and you can also override it using the paddles which is good fun  Some folk have been having issues with the gearbox 'freezing' and only giving limited power but mine seems to be fine so far.... and also the 1.4 twin charged engine drinking oil which also doesn't seem to be an issue for me. Think VW corrected these in later builds.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Auto Finesse Tough Coat is quite and easy to apply and buff and leaves a really slick surface so might be worth a shot until you have time to Nanolex?
> 
> Nice car; I know what it's like living/working on the farm; everything gets so muddy so quickly!


Cheers, Will have a look at that! Do you need to leave it to cure or is it good to go after buffing off?

Even just driving on the roads to work its getting so dirty!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Auto Finesse Tough Coat is quite and easy to apply and buff and leaves a really slick surface so might be worth a shot until you have time to Nanolex?
> 
> Nice car; I know what it's like living/working on the farm; everything gets so muddy so quickly!


Ordered some of the Auto Finesse Tough Coat  Will try it out at the weekend hopefully!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

stuart.cameron said:


> Ordered some of the Auto Finesse Tough Coat  Will try it out at the weekend hopefully!


Sorry, didn't see your earlier reply - sure you've seen the How To Use on the site.

You'll get on well with Tough Coat - thanks!


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work there and a lovely little car .

For quick protection I'd probably have went for Gtechniq C2 but I'm too late :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely car


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice. Noticed the A1 in the background as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving the polo Gti you need to get a freelander for your work after all that work


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah the A1's my brothers not as cool as the Polo though 

I wish I could afford a freelander to run about in aswell as the polo, not gonna happen!


----------



## Kev_FTD83 (May 6, 2011)

Nice work mate :thumb:

Where about in Dundee are you? Im in the Ferry.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good buddy Im loving the polo :thumb:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Kev_FTD83 said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:
> 
> Where about in Dundee are you? Im in the Ferry.


Cheers. 20 miles north of Dundee, Kirriemuir?


----------



## Kev_FTD83 (May 6, 2011)

stuart.cameron said:


> Cheers. 20 miles north of Dundee, Kirriemuir?


Ok cool. Plenty dirty country roads around there to keep you busy cleaning! :detailer:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

love it


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking little car.......


----------



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome car mate


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Love these GTi's 
At least it was clean for a day :lol:

Annoying how insurance on these is £800 whereas my 1.2 corsa is £1200 at 18


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

Lovely car. One of those would suit me down to the ground as an every day vehicle.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Turkleton said:


> Love these GTi's
> At least it was clean for a day :lol:
> 
> Annoying how insurance on these is £800 whereas my 1.2 corsa is £1200 at 18


Yeah that totally confused me, kinda why i ended up buying it cos the insurance is cheap! The sales person at the insurance company was also amazed at the price to insure it.

I'm £681 insured for business use, 20000 miles, 0 NCB and one crash with 3 named drivers (Dad, Brother and Girlfriend) where as my 1.2 Clio was something like £1200 for me as a named driver 

75bhp to 180bhp and the insurance goes *DOWN*


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

corradophil said:


> Lovely car. One of those would suit me down to the ground as an every day vehicle.


Brilliant car for every day use  33mpg average and 45mpg if i really try to be economical. Put your foot down and it will drop to about 16mpg, which isn't so clever!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice outcome there, well done.


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

stuart.cameron said:


> Brilliant car for every day use  33mpg average and 45mpg if i really try to be economical. Put your foot down and it will drop to about 16mpg, which isn't so clever!


16mpg:doublesho, I guess that is an instantaneous mpg reading. When I replace my mk4 Golf 1.8t I am torn between mk5/mk6 Golf, new Scirocco or maybe now a Polo GTI.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

corradophil said:


> 16mpg:doublesho, I guess that is an instantaneous mpg reading. When I replace my mk4 Golf 1.8t I am torn between mk5/mk6 Golf, new Scirocco or maybe now a Polo GTI.


That was over 2 miles or so...

The GTI is an amazing little car, there's a guy got one at 236bhp! 0-60mph in 5.1 seconds!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Sorry, didn't see your earlier reply - sure you've seen the How To Use on the site.
> 
> You'll get on well with Tough Coat - thanks!


Didn't manage to get the tough coat on this weekend due to it being bloody cold! But did manage to get SRP to freeze to my dads car :thumb:

Will hopefully get it done at Christmas when im off for a few days and get it inside. Have a couple of slight scratches/marks to remove before sealing it up for the winter anyway!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work, love the little video too. 

You need to find somewhere else to work though.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice job mate!
How do you do that video?


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

moshinho said:


> Nice job mate!
> How do you do that video?


Was done in iMovie, recorded on a Go Pro camera and just speeded up i think.

Was my girlfriends little brother that done it!


----------



## Vex (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice job, love tha car


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

lobotomy said:


> Love the new shape Polo's! GTi Looks great!


+1 :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## TheMrxeris (Dec 5, 2011)

nice reflections!!!!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Managed to give the car a good clean and clay at the weekend and got some Tough Coat on it 
Didn't realise how swirly and bad the paintwork was until I was applying the sealant. But it will have to wait until after the winter before some correction can be done!

Tough Coat was nice and easy to apply and beads nice :thumb:

Also succesfully turned the driveway into an ice rink!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good! Tough Coat give a nice slick finish so should make life easier if the roads with you are like they are up with us!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Looking good! Tough Coat give a nice slick finish so should make life easier if the roads with you are like they are up with us!


Good stuff! Only had it on for a couple of days and it's already two tone (Black to Brown) 
My borthers got it on his A1 aswell :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice car, did you get it from Barnetts in Dundee?

Is it manual or DSG you got on the Polo?

Lovely car all the same! :thumb:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice car, did you get it from Barnetts in Dundee?
> 
> Is it manual or DSG you got on the Polo?
> 
> Lovely car all the same! :thumb:


Yup! It's a DSG box you don't get the new style polo GTI in manual, the DSG is good fun!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

stuart.cameron said:


> Yup! It's a DSG box you don't get the new style polo GTI in manual, the DSG is good fun!


Nice one! :thumb:

I didn't actually know you can't get the new shape GTI in manual, interesting!

I wonder why that is though? I'm not really a fan of automatics, and usually it's vice versa, you can pay an additional amount to get a car in DSG whereas manual seems to be 'standard'.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice one! :thumb:
> 
> I didn't actually know you can't get the new shape GTI in manual, interesting!
> 
> I wonder why that is though? I'm not really a fan of automatics, and usually it's vice versa, you can pay an additional amount to get a car in DSG whereas manual seems to be 'standard'.


Strange as the old Polo GTI's came with a manual box...

But it's good fun! Drinks plenty of oil tho! and managed to crack the radiator last week


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

stuart.cameron said:


> Strange as the old Polo GTI's came with a manual box...
> 
> But it's good fun! Drinks plenty of oil tho! and managed to crack the radiator last week


That is strange yes.

I'm getting a MK6 Golf later in the year & even the GTD, GTI & R don't all come in DSG, you can get a choice of transmissions.

Bet your wee Polo goes like a rocket though, looks a fast, sporty thing & great in black! :thumb:

Surely your heater will be fixed under warranty?

Just don't let them give you one of these new 'Up' models if you get a courtsey car - hideous cars!! :lol:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That is strange yes.
> 
> I'm getting a MK6 Golf later in the year & even the GTD, GTI & R don't all come in DSG, you can get a choice of transmissions.
> 
> ...


Think I would go for another DSG box if I was getting another car :thumb:

Yup got it fixed under warrenty over the weekend.

Don't even mention the word courtesy car to me!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

stuart.cameron said:


> Think I would go for another DSG box if I was getting another car :thumb:
> 
> Yup got it fixed under warrenty over the weekend.
> 
> Don't even mention the word courtesy car to me!!


Whatever floats your boat - you clearly like your DSG boxes! 

That's good that it was fixed under warranty, I thought it would have been.

Ok, I won't ask about your courtsey car....I take it was a bad experience! :lol:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Whatever floats your boat - you clearly like your DSG boxes!
> 
> That's good that it was fixed under warranty, I thought it would have been.
> 
> Ok, I won't ask about your courtsey car....I take it was a bad experience! :lol:


Didn't even get an experience it was that bad! haha

Since I dont know how to drive a car properly and I'm 20, neither VW Roadside would put a rental car out nor Barnetts wouldn't put a courtesy car out to anyone under 25!

Even tho I was nice enough to buy a top end Polo from them....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

stuart.cameron said:


> Didn't even get an experience it was that bad! haha
> 
> Since I dont know how to drive a car properly and I'm 20, neither VW Roadside would put a rental car out nor Barnetts wouldn't put a courtesy car out to anyone under 25!
> 
> Even tho I was nice enough to buy a top end Polo from them....


You don't know how to drive a car properly?!!! :doublesho :lol:

You need lessons matey, I drive like Jason Statham in The Transporter films or Russ Swift.....ok, ok, slight exaggeration there but it's good to dream!! haha

That's wacky how they don't give courtsey cars to anyone under that age, I rented a car from them at their St Andrews branch before & they said you have to be over 21 - totally bizarre rules.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> You don't know how to drive a car properly?!!! :doublesho :lol:
> 
> You need lessons matey, I drive like Jason Statham in The Transporter films or Russ Swift.....ok, ok, slight exaggeration there but it's good to dream!! haha
> 
> That's wacky how they don't give courtsey cars to anyone under that age, I rented a car from them at their St Andrews branch before & they said you have to be over 21 - totally bizarre rules.


I've had courtesy cars from Land Rover, Nissan and Renault and not one of them had a problem with my age!

But VW obviously don't like young people  Just as I was typing this I recieved an email from VW HQ regarding my complaint made to them!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

stuart.cameron said:


> I've had courtesy cars from Land Rover, Nissan and Renault and not one of them had a problem with my age!
> 
> But VW obviously don't like young people  Just as I was typing this I recieved an email from VW HQ regarding my complaint made to them!


That's nuts how some dealers will give you cars & others won't.

Was your complaint to VW about the heater or the fact they don't like young people?!! :lol:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That's nuts how some dealers will give you cars & others won't.
> 
> Was your complaint to VW about the heater or the fact they don't like young people?!! :lol:


A little bit of both and the crazy oil consumption issue!


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

car looks great do these come with the misfire pack like the ibiza's? :lol:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Krash said:


> car looks great do these come with the misfire pack like the ibiza's? :lol:


Not had any misfire issues with it...


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Since i've had the car it's used a hell of a lot of oil. To start with, VW said this wasn't an issue. Then they started supplying oil. Now they have admitted it as a problem and the car will be going in to get the fix carried out.

Also fitted some new interior LED's today










Before/After










Before










After


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool.

I got a posh bag with Castrol Oil & Screenwash in when I recently picked up my brand new VW Golf. Not had any issues with it myself as yet.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Baby golf love it I presume it's a tfsi ?
What's the winter pack


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cool.
> 
> I got a posh bag with Castrol Oil & Screenwash in when I recently picked up my brand new VW Golf. Not had any issues with it myself as yet.


I've had around 8 litres from the garage and 2 litres of screen wash when my washer jets stopped working. Other than that it's a nice car


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Nally said:


> Baby golf love it I presume it's a tfsi ?
> What's the winter pack


It's a 1.4 tsi

The winter pack is heated seats, heated washer jets and headlight washers I think.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine is a 1.4 TSI too with 122bhp - is a nippy beast!

It really feels like a 1.6 though it's that nippy. What bhp you got on yours?


----------



## mustaq (Aug 15, 2012)

Liking the new polos


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Mine is a 1.4 TSI too with 122bhp - is a nippy beast!
> 
> It really feels like a 1.6 though it's that nippy. What bhp you got on yours?


180bhp


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

21,500 miles later I have replied Gtechniq G1 today.

After the busy spell during harvest at work the car will be getting a proper detail again for winter.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

stuart.cameron said:


> It's a 1.4 tsi
> 
> The winter pack is heated seats, heated washer jets and headlight washers I think.


Posh bugger !


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Nally said:


> Posh bugger !


You need the heated seats for cold mornings


----------



## murat (Feb 13, 2010)

nice car


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice car, just picked up a Fabia vRS today with the same running gear as this, just without the posh badge!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Matty_L said:


> Very nice car, just picked up a Fabia vRS today with the same running gear as this, just without the posh badge!


Have fun! What colour did you get? I quite like the vRS but wanted some more options so got the Polo.


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Went for a Rallye green one with a black roof and wheels. Will hopefully get some pics up after I've managed to give it a proper clean.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

dubber said:


> I think you should buy a tractor next!!! Nice car and work :thumb:


+1 LOL! I wish I had this kind of garage to do the detailing work, it's perfect. Good work:thumb:


----------

